# Buy a business in new zealand or australia



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi

I've been recently awarded a PR of Australia. Since the job scenario in both Australia as well as New Zealand does not look very good (especially for someone with my background of Production Engineering), I was considering of buying a business in either Australia or New Zealand. I have a budget of AUD 450,000 - AUD 500,000 (equity). I could perhaps manage a couple of hundred thousand more by bank borrowings.

I was thinking of buying and running a motel or a farm maybe since the tourism and agriculture industry seem to be working more. But I am unaware about how competition would play a role since I believe there are tons of motels in New Zealand. Also I don't have any experience in running a motel or a farm so a bit unsure. 

Does anyone around here have any experience whatsoever in buying / running / operating a business in New Zealand or Australia?

I am open to buying some other type of business as well. Does anyone have any suggestions or inputs?

Thanks!!


----------



## docsunny50 (May 24, 2015)

redington said:


> Hi I've been recently awarded a PR of Australia. Since the job scenario in both Australia as well as New Zealand does not look very good (especially for someone with my background of Production Engineering), I was considering of buying a business in either Australia or New Zealand. I have a budget of AUD 450,000 - AUD 500,000 (equity). I could perhaps manage a couple of hundred thousand more by bank borrowings. I was thinking of buying and running a motel or a farm maybe since the tourism and agriculture industry seem to be working more. But I am unaware about how competition would play a role since I believe there are tons of motels in New Zealand. Also I don't have any experience in running a motel or a farm so a bit unsure. Does anyone around here have any experience whatsoever in buying / running / operating a business in New Zealand or Australia? I am open to buying some other type of business as well. Does anyone have any suggestions or inputs? Thanks!!


Hi Redington,

Why don't you invest in property (using your equity plus bank borrowings). If you are able to invest in properly researched areas, the rent itself should keep you ticking. Motels in a proper location are a good investment but requires hard work in maintaining and promoting the business. Likewise with farms.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mikesurf (Nov 7, 2012)

You won't get much for that sort of money unless you are right out in the middle of nowhere. You would need to probably tripple that to 1,500,000 to get a motel or farm in either country.


----------

